# Lost on KATV - Little Rock



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

For those of you watching "Lost" on KATV (local ABC affiliate) in Little Rock, Arkansas, please check to make sure "Lost" will record correctly for you. It appears KATV, once again, has SEC basketball taking priority over "Lost". The first episode of "Lost" this week isn't scheduled to air until 12:35 a.m. on Thursday, 1/12. This is supposed to be the "Revelations" episode which sounds like some kind of clip show.

The new episode, "The 23rd Psalm", isn't scheduled until Friday, 1/13, at 12:35 a.m.

Please be sure to pad both episodes quite a bit as programming at that time is off schedule much of the time.

The schedule is also messed up for the following week, too, although I'm not sure of the exact times.

Also, if you don't like KATV messing with "Lost" like this, please send a message to them using the contact from on their web site. http://www.katv.com


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Well crap, crap, crap!!  So unless I want to stay up half the night, I'm going to have to wait until Friday night to see the new episode that the rest of the country gets to see on Wednestday night? Grrr!


btw - thanks for the heads up. I better check my padding. I'd REALLY be mad if it missed it because the stupid basketball game went over.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

KATV has posted a schedule of affected _Lost_ episodes:
http://www.katv.com/external.hrb?p=lost


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Here's another reminder about _Lost_ being delayed in on KATV in Little Rock.

Here's the link to the station's site again: http://www.katv.com/external.hrb?p=lost


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

Does anyone know why KATV is going this, unless they have a very lucrative financial deal to carry SEC Division 1A college basketball games?


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

RayChuang88 said:


> Does anyone know why KATV is going this, unless they have a very lucrative financial deal to carry SEC Division 1A college basketball games?


There's a decent FAQ page in the link I included above that includes somewhat of an explanation. Apparently the advertisers like it.... something along those lines. It may have something to do with a contract they have with Jefferson Pilot sports, but I don't buy that as an excuse, since one would think they are the ones that agreed to the contract (unless it's a long-term contract they agreed to before _Lost_ was a hit).

Here's a link directly to this question on KATV's site:
http://www.katv.com/external.hrb?p=lostfaq#why

By the way, if I had HD, I'd be really annoyed, because they're not able to rebroadcast _Lost_ in HD.
http://www.katv.com/external.hrb?p=lostfaq#hd


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

modnar,

I think it's very likely that Jefferson Pilot Sports offered a _very_ lucrative deal for KATV to show SEC basketball on Wednesday nights. That's the only way they can do it given how popular _Lost_ is.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

That's got to really suck. I hate when local stations preempt shows like that.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Here's another reminder since there's a new episode tonight...


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Here's another reminder. Tonight's is the last _Lost_ episode the KATV web site currently lists with a conflict.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Three years later, and KATV is still doing this. Now that I have HD, though, I'm even more annoyed, as when they are actually airing _Lost_ early in the morning, they are NOT showing it in HD!

Plus this week, they had their guide data wrong and aired the pop-up video format of last week's episode when the guide data indicated the new episode would air.

Uggghhhh!


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I feel your pain Modnar. 

I'm in the central Ark. area and this drives me absolutely insane every year. I send my yearly complaint email but I guess it doesn't do any good. 

If it makes you feel any better I think we only have 3 more weeks of this stupidity and then it will go back to the normal schedule.

edit to add: I'd be REALLY mad if I watched Life on Mars. They don't even bother to rebroadcast that!


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I do watch "Life on Mars". It was on at the normal time Wednesday night.

Do you ever get any response from KATV on your complaint?

I found an article from 2005 where it mentioned they actually delayed an Arkansas basketball game 1 hour to air Lost and got complaints. You'll notice this thread started in 2006.

The least they could do is actually re-air in HD and then actually air it when they say they'll air it.

I'll probably stream it from ABC.com directly to my TV since they offer HD streaming.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

modnar said:


> The least they could do is actually re-air in HD and then actually air it when they say they'll air it.


Like most local stations, they probably don't have the capability to locally record and playback in HD, (to tape delay a network originated HD show).

They probably make more money with the sports than they do from the network for airing Lost in its' original time slot.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

mrdbdigital said:


> Like most local stations, they probably don't have the capability to locally record and playback in HD, (to tape delay a network originated HD show).
> 
> They probably make more money with the sports than they do from the network for airing Lost in its' original time slot.


Yeah, they just don't have that capability to delay HD. However, I don't count that as a valid excuse. If *I* can time-shift HD for under a few hundred bucks, so can they. Sure - it might be a more crude, manual system, but for the couple hours a week they do this, it seems well worth the cost/effort - especially for _Lost_.

I'm not sure they're making more money from non-Arkansas SEC games. It's possible, but I think it has something to do with whatever bonehead contract they've had with Raycom Sports (was Jefferson Pilot, then some other name) since 2006.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

modnar said:


> The least they could do is actually re-air in HD and then actually air it when they say they'll air it.


The first week they re-aired both episodes again in HD on Saturday night (in addition to the 12:35 AM SD re-airing). According to Zap2It they are not doing that this week. They are showing Life on Mars this Saturday night at 9:00 pm.

But the HD re-airing doesn't matter to me because my stupid cable company (Resort Cable in Hot Springs) has not shown ABC in HD since the tower fell a year ago. The channel is still there but there is nothing but black. They say it *should* be back up in a couple of weeks? But I keep reading that people that get OTA and satellite have had HD for a while now, so who knows.

And no....I heard no reply to my complaint.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> The first week they re-aired both episodes again in HD on Saturday night (in addition to the 12:35 AM SD re-airing). According to Zap2It they are not doing that this week. They are showing Life on Mars this Saturday night at 9:00 pm.
> 
> But the HD re-airing doesn't matter to me because my stupid cable company (Resort Cable in Hot Springs) has not shown ABC in HD since the tower fell a year ago. The channel is still there but there is nothing but black. They say it *should* be back up in a couple of weeks? But I keep reading that people that get OTA and satellite have had HD for a while now, so who knows.
> 
> And no....I heard no reply to my complaint.


Odd. My cable company has had KATV HD for as long as I've had HD (just since August).


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> The first week they re-aired both episodes again in HD on Saturday night (in addition to the 12:35 AM SD re-airing). According to Zap2It they are not doing that this week. They are showing Life on Mars this Saturday night at 9:00 pm.


Yeah, I think that was an ABC thing, so it didn't involve KATV doing anything but passing on the live HD content.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> Like most local stations, they probably don't have the capability to locally record and playback in HD, (to tape delay a network originated HD show).


Gee, if they just got a Tivo, they could record it in HD and replay it...
(joking joking.. though if a Tivo can record native HD, can't a broadcast station do 
essentially the same thing with some 'cheap' equipment from whatever satellite stream
they get??)


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Since the guide data didn't mention what KATV actually aired last week (resulting in DVRs recording the replay of the previous episode), you might want to double-check your To Do list and pad or setup a manual recording as necessary.


----------

